# Xena,my little warrior princess.



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Xena doing battle with a leaf :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Xena,my little leaf warrior princess*

and


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahaha, that is too cute! She is so ferocious (in a completely unharmful and adorable way)! :lol:


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Ooooo she's fiercely cute! She slew that evil leaf!


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: Xena is adorable!!
hr


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

LOL
I love how the first two pictures look like she's battling the leaf, and the third is like she finally defeated it and she's all proud :lol: 
So cute!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

NOM NOM NOM!!!


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

:lol: She is too cute :lol:


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

She is absolutely adorable! Way too Cute!!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Nomnomnom, she says. Too cute.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

There is nothing better than a strong, beautiful woman. You go girl!! Larry, she's lovely.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Take that leaf! She is adorable.


----------



## bangeranggg (Apr 28, 2010)

She is so beautiful!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is too cute


----------

